# schizophrenia=dp/dr???



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been to maNy sites trying to help my self from whatever I have.

I keep thinking I have something far more serious than DP OR DR? I really dont know, but what i do know is I feel terrrible at this very moment.
I have read that some get this and that etc, but I have been haveing terrible anxiety feelings in my gut about the fact of who iam? all I did was walk from he toilet to my room and had this feeling like who I am I? is this me??? Have I really live the past 27 years of my life?? Why do I all of a sudden feel very aware of my self? I dont feel real at all! I feel so unreal it makes me think very irrational things and I also get feeling like it doesn't matter whether I here or not?? what the hell is going on? I realy feel I may need to go into hospital again, I went to A and E because I was sure I was going insane, mad, I really do not feel real at all, i feel like someone could shoot me and it would not make no difference? Everone seems unusal? I feel incorrect? Something is not right which I am experiencing.

Is this really real, I mean living is everything really real?? Because it feels less real by the moment. something is not right, I dont know if I am on the correct site or not? I feel 5000 miles away, nothing seems right at all, I almost feel like I tripping on LSD, ie I cannot logically comprend things, life.

I am afraid that i may have a terminal ilness, which iam unware of. This is very scary whatever I am going through.
I dont want any ilness i have keep my self well all my life and now i feel very much as if someone has just taken the blinds infront my eyes and now i feel very aware. i am scared, so so scared, i would rather have anything than this, i mean anything.

I was driving wih my father the other day and i said something in regard to when i was younger, I then got a massive surge of adrenalin ad thought my father was going to say no son, that wasn't you, you are confused, but he never he said yes i remember? I keep getting feeling like i have dont things before but i get these alot, like i could have swore that i been to the exact same place yet i have dont the same thing in logical order before! what is going on.
I cant stop crying becuse i know that some is up but i dotn know what it is??
I am araid that i will be taken away to a nut house, with all the stigma attached.
I get feelings of irrationalness, i keep thing very ilogical way, about myself and other people. its the same thing over and over.
I feel i need hel;p for what ever i am going through, i just feel dead basically, i feel like not right and not correct.


----------



## fakeaccount332 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the same freak out feelings nearly everyday about "what the hell am i?" i know that i'm human but that doesn't anwer anything. "why do i have to exist? couldn't i have just never been born?" I get frusttrated with life because I didn't make a conscious decision to come into this world. I don't think its schizoprenia at all, I think its more of a symptom of DP/DR and a exestential philosophy.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Hey Junfan.
What you are experiencing I experience everyday also. Like our minds and thoughts are stuck in this feeling.
I really think that something physical or hormonal is going on.
I am convined I have undiagnosed lyme disease because of the sudden onset of symptoms when this shit first started.
My symptoms were;
Heart palpitations/skipped beats
Anxiety/Panic attacks
Heat intolerance
Dp/Dr
Brain fog
Zombie like feelings
Delusions
Electric shock feelings in body
Worsening of Ocd
Numbness all over
Hot Flashes
Hypoglycemia
Hypnotic jerks
Sleep disturbances/nightmares
Hypochondrosis
Clinical depression

Like the example you used with your father, I have thoughts of me coming home one day or picking up my daughter from school only for someone to tell me that none of it exists, which leads to terrible anxiety/panic attacks. Matter of fact just today I called for the results of a second lyme disease test with an infectious disease doctor which was taken two months ago and he told me he had no record of my visit and no results recorded for me. That really freaked me out. 
He told me this on my answering machine and when I called back the office was closed. Now I'm not going to sleep tonight thinking I slipped into the another dimension. I had a negative test result the first time and since they sometimes come out false negative I'm going to get tested throgh Igenix labs. I heard they're one of the most reliable labs around.

The other day I was watching an episode of The Twilight Zone where a commercial plane full of passengers all of a sudden breaks the sound barrier and when the passengers look out the window they see barron land with dinosoars roaming about, lost in time. I continue to punish myself by watching these shows and don't know why. 
I sometimes tell my wife that I feel like I'm really dead and everyone else knows it but are afraid to tell me. Or that I'm just floating about thinking I'm living life but really aren't. How can someone go on through life with these irrational thoughts? Or am I really dead? Scizophrenic?
I was really suicidal from psychotic depression a couple of months back but refused to check myself in because my ocd and delusions tell me everyone is either trying to harm or kill me.
I refused to take meds from docs such as xanax and antidepressants because I'm terrified of the side effects but wished I would of taken them a long time ago because now I feel like I'm in an irreversable vegative state, and it's too late for me.
I'm not giving up until I have every medical test done to find the beast within because I refuse to give in to people who say I'm just bi-polar, depressed and looking for attention, because we each know our bodies and when something is wrong.

I honestly feel what I'm going through is physically related maybe some sort of undiagnosed infection or a hormonal or chemical imbalance that's causing me to feel this way.

Hang in there kid!


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

holy shit ! I have those feeling you had about your dauter! Ie your worried that someone is going to tell you its all in your head, nothing like this ever happened!! Thats what really makes me scared.
I am form england by the way, I have been refered to a shrink to get a full exam, but I still very unsure about my symptoms??? I am very in the dark about them. i really can tell whether i have dp or not. I have listed all the symptoms i get below, 
Loss of self, i feel that iam not expressing myself at each moment, i feel lost.
time perception, totally lost in time,cant tell the difference sometimes were i am in lif.
I feel like i have to be this status that is way to big for my boots, it seems that i find it hard to except the me, and i am looking for a ego thats not there really
every one looks foriegn and myself
twtiches
insomina, when worried
scared, very anxious
thougths about self inflicting, ie i may be standing there talking to someone and i will have these urges to hurt my self. but i dont
other thoughts like punching someone who is infront of me, or just lashing out. but i dont
I feel like my head is in the clouds

Thanks for your inputs. hope you all is well


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

junfan:

I'm almost positive - by the symptoms you describe, and by the way you write - that you don't have schizophrenia.

Anyway, if you want more information, take a look at this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schizophrenia

Krisman-


----------

